# Sold Today



## SmellCat (Jul 28, 2004)

Sold some stuff today all on the carcass

Muskrats $4

Mink $8 Female $10-12 for a Buck

***** $12-15

Rats and mink are still on a downhill slide so if you got em sell em soon!


----------

